# Mirage 4th of July Ride



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

The annual Mirage 4th of July ride is rolling out from TP Hill at White Rock Lake at 8 am next Wednesday morning. Any and everyone is invited. The pace is an easy "conversational" one for the first 30 miles prox as we work our way into Mesquite and Seagoville. We'll take a break at that point. When we resume, several groups will form doing different tempos. There will be an all out race group, closely followed by the rally warriors and friends. The more sane/reasonable riders will group up after that. At the end of the 60 miles, everyone will have had a good time (Mother Nature permitting).

As mentioned in an earlier thread, my riding partner and I are probably going to incorporate a few laps around WRL to turn this into a century for HnH prep. Anyone interested just let me know. See you there, and God Bless America!

Steve


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I am going to try and make it. I have to work on the 3rd, we're playing a company party in Addison that night. If it's too late I may not make it up from Waxahachie, but I'll do my darndest to make it! Thanks for the heads up. Are you and your partner coming to Corsicana Sat am?


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

Yes sir, we'll be there Saturday. I'm gonna tie a rope to Beth so she can drag me along. Bring a piece of rope for yourself too... we'll have her do ALL the work! It's about time she did some heavy lifting ;~) !

Steve

PS. If it doesn't kill her it'll make her stronger... she's gonna kill me if she reads this.


----------



## kenobij (Jun 12, 2007)

I have some rope. I'll bring some for everybody. I'd like to try to make that 4th ride, too. Gotta talk to the boss lady and make sure we're not doing something with the in-laws. If not, I will try to make it, too!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'll try to make it too. It sounds like a good time


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

Hope to see you there Dave. What bike are you gonna throw your leg over? BTW, any chance you can join us this Saturday in Corsicana for a 33 mile ride?

Steve

PS. How far do you care to go on the 4th?


----------



## kenobij (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah Dave. You should join us for the Corsicana ride this Sat. Looks like I'm going to be at the Mirage ride on the 4th, too. Sweet!


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Steve, what time are you going to start your century on July 4th? Are you starting at TP hill, too?


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

Probably gonna get the ride started about 6:30. will get there about 6:20. Beth and I are planning on two laps around White Rock at a very moderate rate before the Mirage ride starts at 8:00. Yes, we're meeting at TP Hill that morning. After the Mirage ride we'll do two more laps at the lake to complete the century. I'm getting tired just thinking about it!

Steve


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The wife has to work so there is a very good chance I'll be there....It sounds fun...

Where is TP hill?


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

You can find a rough map of the lake with landmarks at www.whiterocklake.org. I'll update with better info later. Right now I'm off to eat burgers and hot dogs, drink a high carb beverage or three, and watch Dallas fireworks...

Steve


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

S/F do you mind any joiners early on the 4th? If the gig doesn't go too late I might try the century myself.


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

OK, here's the best directions I can conjure up to get you to TP Hill. Take 75 (Central Expressway) to Mockingbird Ln. Go east on Mockingbird to the White Rock Lake/ West Lawther exit. The last light before that exit is Williamson. Go south (right) on W. Lawther. You'll wind around the west side of White Rock for 2.7 miles. The TP Hill parking lot will be on the left. If you go under the train tressel, you went just a bit too far. BTW, TP Hill is not named for the Native American mobile housing unit, but rather the Texas Pacific Railroad. Hence the old train tressel.

Anyone who would like to start early with Beth and I are welcome to do so. We'll kick it off at 6:30, doing two laps (20 miles) of the lake at 17-18 mph. The Mirage ride is 60 miles prox. We plan on topping it all off with 2 mores laps of the lake to complete our Independence Day century. See you there!

Steve

PS. This is all dependent on the weather...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I know where it is now...Thanks.. I never knew that was the name


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Depending on the status of the weather and how well the baby sleep tonight, I will try and make it tomorrow morning too. I'll just ride over from the house and meet you guys there. I'll be on the Trusty Trek 2300, silver and red, 2001 vintage, 63cm. 

SlowFast, how can I pick you out? I know what Dave Hickey looks like. Dave, are you riding the new JP Weigel?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

If I can make it, I'll be bringing my Weigle


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Weather looks horrible as always.

Worst year ever.


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

I'll be wearing the vintage blue Mirage jersey and a white and blue Bell Sweep helmet. Riding a Trek 5200, 54 cm, the original Lance/Postal/TdF "bass boat blue" model. No telling what Beth will wear (current white Mirage jersey?), but she'll be on a brand new Trek Madone 5.2 SL. Bright red, of course, with helmet to match. Smiling like the cat who ate the canary. 

Culdeus... you wouldn't happen to be a P1 would you? 

If it's pouring down rain, the Mirage ride may be a dud, but Beth and I will do several laps of WRL regardless. 

Steve


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Late gig tonight; I probably will not make it!


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

Just to update... the Mirage 4th of July ride went off as planned. Looked like a little over 100 riders. Beth and I hooked up with RoyIII. Unfortunately I had a flat early on and we were separated from the peleton. Later we were cut off by a very long and slow train. We still got in a good 40 miles instead of the normal 60+. Beth and I mixed in 6 laps of White Rock to complete our century. Great day, good ride, fine company. Ya gotta love it!

Steve


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

SlowFast said:


> Just to update... the Mirage 4th of July ride went off as planned. Looked like a little over 100 riders. Beth and I hooked up with RoyIII. Unfortunately I had a flat early on and we were separated from the peleton. Later we were cut off by a very long and slow train. We still got in a good 40 miles instead of the normal 60+. Beth and I mixed in 6 laps of White Rock to complete our century. Great day, good ride, fine company. Ya gotta love it!
> 
> Steve


Sorry I did not make it. I had full intentions to join in, but a long, whiny night with the new bambino convinced me to stay in bed and attempt to catch up on my sleep. I did see the weather was nice and sunny until about 1115am, so it should have been a nice ride for everyone. 

On another note, I used to get the Mirage emails but they stopped a while back for some reason or another. Maybe because I'm not a member, but that shouldn't matter should it?

If you want to hook up some other time, I'm always up for a spontaneous group ride.


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

No problem Jason. I looked for you, but decided the little one had different plans for you. Sleep is good!

It appears the Mirage email system has a bug in it. However, we do delete people eventually when their membership has been expired for a while. 

Beth and I may do the South loop Sunday afternoon if you're interested. Let me know...

Steve


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

SlowFast said:


> No problem Jason. I looked for you, but decided the little one had different plans for you. Sleep is good!
> 
> It appears the Mirage email system has a bug in it. However, we do delete people eventually when their membership has been expired for a while.
> 
> ...


Steve, if you are going on Sunday afternoon, I'm interested. I don't have web access at home right now, so you'll have to get me on the cell with the details. Send me a text or call me or something. My MIL will be in town, so my baby duties will be diminished. I should be able to get out of the house for a desperately needed ride.


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

I'd like to ride with you Jason. Beth is out of town as we speak (type?), but she'll call me tomorrow afternoon. She's in right now for Sunday, just a bit concerned about recovery from our century on the 4th. I rode at the lake today, and it helped a lot. You and I can ride regardless. If the Superwoman is in though, we need to make her hurt while we can. She's just too tough and getting tougher!

I'll call you tomorrow after I talk to her. Take care of that future cyclist/hunter!

Steve


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I enjoyed the ride on Sunday, even with the leg cramps. Thanks for waiting for me at the top of the climbs. And thanks again to Beth for the lift home. I promise to be better prepared for the next one. I think my lack of lunch and small breakfast caught up with me. 

Whenever you are ready for round 2, let me know. I'm in.


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

You da' man Jason. We had a fine time riding with you, and we all know that there's days that we shine and others that are just days. You did great, and I'd be pleased to ride anytime. I can learn a ton from you about the technique of spinning. My gear mashing works fairly well, but expanding my horizons will make me better (faster?). 

You've got my number. Let's ride!

Steve


----------

